# PPI amp repair



## UberPlant (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a few PPI amps in need of various repairs. Is there a guru in SoCal that does this work?

E


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

Came to this thread needing for an amp repair in socal aswell. I got blown capacitors. Let me know if you also found a repair shop.


----------



## Dmuney (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey guys I also have a poo 21400.2 in need of repair. I once stumbled across a guy who worked at poo back when these amps were made he said he would help me fix it butunforyunatly I haven't been able to get a hold of him lately I do know that this amp is a one of a kind as in the power supply its the only amp ever produced with a HBridge type of design. Do you do repair work at all ? I know a little bit and I have repaired my 21400.2 twice already. did you open yours up to see the damage? Sometimes its an supper easy repair but intimidating also because one mistake can wipe out the power supply and the output section in one swift smoke show. Anyways I saw this so I thought id share it with you. PPI PC 21400.2 needs repair anyone interested if you do repair work at all I have schematics for the 21400.2 in my possession.


----------



## EricsAmplifiers (May 30, 2021)

Im not 100% positive that I can post here just yet; as I just joined this site... however I am an expert at repairing PPI amps. Recently; as in the past 2 months - I serviced the following:

PPI 2300M (Two of them)
PPI 2050
Crutchfield amps
A600
A600.2
A204
A404
PC2350
PC450
PC2150
Others

Also, Orion amps are very similar (At least to me)
2150GX
240GX
250SX
275SX
NT200 <-- Unicorns DO exist!
XTR line
Hot Setup
HCCA2100
HCCA225
BDG400

Send me a message!


----------



## thompsongray61 (Aug 12, 2021)

Need an AMP repair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UberPlant (Feb 27, 2015)

Where are you located?



EricsAmplifiers said:


> Im not 100% positive that I can post here just yet; as I just joined this site... however I am an expert at repairing PPI amps. Recently; as in the past 2 months - I serviced the following:
> 
> PPI 2300M (Two of them)
> PPI 2050
> ...


----------



## EricsAmplifiers (May 30, 2021)

Im based out of Atlanta, GA area but customers ship amps to me from all over.


----------



## SkiZZD (Jan 9, 2022)

Anyone get their PPI Amp or Amps Serviced ?


----------



## sicone72285 (12 mo ago)

Home | Ellensburg Amplifier Repair & Service


Ellensburg Amplifier Repair & Service offers automotive car amplifier repair and service for most all major manufactures of automotive car amplifiers class AB and class D amplifers.




www.ellensburgamplifier.com





He is based in Washington,can see him on youtube as well user 
E'burg Amplifier Repair
His name is Todd, Very responsive. I would say he is your best bet otherwise I am sure he can give you the name of someone better fitted if he is not, which I doubt he can't.


----------



## sicone72285 (12 mo ago)

oops


----------



## DFS2020 (Oct 19, 2020)

apparently I used the wrong sign in on here, this user name has a couple posts lol.... I am not affiliated with him I have just spoken with him a couple times.


----------

